
Show HN: Ast.run – WebAssembly playground - aspirin
http://ast.run/
======
fiatjaf
Is this real? Is WebAssembly going to be supported?

~~~
aspirin
All of the major browsers will support WebAssembly soon:
[http://v8project.blogspot.fi/2016/03/experimental-support-
fo...](http://v8project.blogspot.fi/2016/03/experimental-support-for-
webassembly.html)

This playground uses
Binaryen([https://github.com/WebAssembly/binaryen](https://github.com/WebAssembly/binaryen))
to interpret the WebAssembly code on the fly, so it works in current browsers
that do not yet have native support.

